# Sexing



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey all I have a question in regards to Hackle feathers and sexing of chickens. It seems like all my RIR have Halle feathers, I was told hackle feathers are a sign of roosters, but I'm certain they are hens.









And my for sure rooster "sarge"


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you get a whole body pic. Saddle feathers are different on males than females , males are pointy and flow to both sides of the tail. Females are rounder and flow with the tail.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is about as good as I can seem to get before a lightning storm pushed the ladies under the deck for cover.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The picture with the hens on the steps shows the one in question. The comb and wattles are a lot brighter and larger, but she is no larger then her siblings of the same age. My roo does not seem to mind her presence, I would expect my rooster to chase off or right with another roo.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie, but looks like hens to me


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The two on the stairs look like hens to me r they RIR nice looking birds.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes I was told they are RIR from the farm. 

I will try to get some better shots of them tonight.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

A few more shots of the 1 hen that seems different from the rest. Maybe she just reached maturity first. I'm new to the sexing of chickens.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She/He definitely has some rather roo-ish feathering on her/him. The hackles and saddle feathers are looking roo, as is the stance in that last pic...I'll say a tentative "rooster", as some of the pics are hard to figure, but the first and last ones look like a young rooster.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Out of 5 of the RIR the same age it is te only one to have the large comb and seems to have a slightly different feathering on the tail. 
I would have expected done tension between the bird and my older roo


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not until he gets sexually mature and mating hens...then the rodeo begins! Soon by the looks of him.... crowing, mating, getting schooled by the big guy! 

He's a great looking bird, that RIR...love his back line, tail set and chest right now.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Indeed. However I like my Orpington roo too much to off him, so likely the RIR days are limited. 
Until the days when I have my land and my own farm I can't have more then 10 birds, and my orp. Has a handle on all of them so that young guy is out.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sell him! He's got potential...


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there any potential in breaking the flock in half and letting him run the other RIR and let sarge rule the others? It's a very large coop I could easily split in two.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...if you have the space, why not? Although it would be too few hens to each rooster, you could reserve him for breeding times if you want to reproduce your reds. 

Depending on the goals for your flock, he could be the better choice for the entire flock.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

My goal is to have a small flock of good DP breeds from which I can get eggs and enjoy birds. My over all goal is to have a self sustained homestead from which I can escape the poisons of urban life. 
I want to have a large flock on my farm that will free range. I do have experience with animal husbandry and am looking to have a large flock for both meat and eggs. 
I hope that explains things. This is likely turning into more of a behavior department, but how would I keep hi. Around for breeding without having him fight the other roo?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> My goal is to have a small flock of good DP breeds from which I can get eggs and enjoy birds. My over all goal is to have a self sustained homestead from which I can escape the poisons of urban life.
> I want to have a large flock on my farm that will free range. I do have experience with animal husbandry and am looking to have a large flock for both meat and eggs.
> I hope that explains things. This is likely turning into more of a behavior department, but how would I keep hi. Around for breeding without having him fight the other roo?


If there is enough hens for both, they will not keep fighting and fighting. They will fight and one will be the victor and will be top cock. If they free range, it shouldn't present a problem and they can avoid one another.

Eventually, the subordinate rooster may gain his full size and maturity and take over the top position...again..it won't involve repeated fighting that produces much harm, but you'll notice who is boss soon enough.

Unless your BO is from good heritage lines, I doubt he will be the one that can yield what you want for your flock as he has neither good laying or meat genetics compared to other breeds. Nor are the current hatchery genetic BOs known for hardiness or sustainability.

The RIR will get you closer, but not for the meat genetics..though you could breed him over some meaty layers like White Rocks to get a good mix of both.

If you have access to heritage blood line breeders in your area, you will have a better chance yet of achieving your goals, as the heritage breeders will be putting out birds that retain their original characteristics of brooding, foraging, and hardiness in addition to laying and meat genetics.

If I had to choose between the two for your goals, the RIR would win that. But, ultimately, you might want to look into Buckeyes from a good, trusted breeder..and a few other true dual purpose breeds~White Rock, Delawares, Brahmas.

RIRs from heritage lines would qualify for DP..just barely..but hatchery stock never will. BAs would be an excellent addition to the flock and even better if you could find a heritage line breeder. Same with New Hampshires, though they don't have the meat genetics.

BOs might from heritage stock but still wouldn't be a top choice. White Rocks from heritage stock would be the best for true DP, and can even do a good job from hatchery stock.

Just a few ideas....


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I live on an acre , the flock has access to Half of that which is full of grass, hills, bushes, berries, all sorts. They also have access to the garden after the first harvest. I only keep them in the run, which is 12x20 or so, when I am at work from 7-5


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah...that might present a problem with two roosters with that number of hens in an enclosed run all day.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would like to leave them out all day, however, I had recently adopted a German shorthaired pointer who caught my big roo and I caught him pulling feathers out of his tail. I can't trust the pointer to not harass or even worse kill a bird while I am not home. 
Sadly the people I live with do not care enough to watch out for him. So, the chickens stay in the pen.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I haven't thought of this in many years...There is a training device for bird-dogs to break them from biting a bird... it is something with hard protusions, and you get bird-scent (hopefully they have a chicken specific) and when the dog bites down, it bruises the inside of their mouths. You put it in the dogs mouth and secure the dog's mouth so that it can't be spit out, only hurts if the dog bites down, just use it daily for 15 minutes or so, and the dog stops biting down on anything with the scent. These would probably be found where bird-dog training supplies are found, but it has been a loooong time since I was involved in any bird-dog training. Supposed to train the dog to have a soft mouth when bringing back a down bird.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

He has a very soft mouth actually. He seems to want to him the chickens with his paws and pull out their feathers. Although he has done a lot better lately.


----------

